
The rules of racing (2014) - aaossa
https://f1metrics.wordpress.com/2014/08/28/the-rules-of-racing/
======
vvillena
This article is awesome. It shines a light into the different types of racing
overtakes, and how both cars must cooperate in a way so the racing is clean.
It also shows how some drivers try to keep to the rules but not to their
spirit, causing several incidents along the way.

Since the article is from 2014, it only shows the first chapters of the years-
long Hamilton v Rosberg battle. The issue there was that Rosberg was treating
Hamilton like a teammate, trying not to crash and trying to race him as fairly
as possible in order to avoid a crash. Hamilton didn't ever do this. When he
felt threatened, he raced against Rosberg in the same way he would race any
other driver from a different team. Rosberg crashing into Hamilton in Spa was
a way to tell the team that Hamilton needed to be fairer and not force
dangerous situations, or Rosberg would stop being fair to him. Hamilton never
changed his attitude, and Rosberg started being way more aggressive in the
following races. Finally, in Spain 2016 both cars crashed hard into each other
and had to abandon. Rosberg ended up winning that year's championship.

A trait some of the great drivers share is that they completely disregard
teammates. Schumacher, Hamilton, Verstappen, Vettel, and Senna are or were
like this. Prost and Rosberg did something rare, they were quick enough to
accept their teammates' challenge. Is rare for teams to have two best-in-class
drivers.

------
ankit219
Well highlighted. In the Change of direction scenario, there is a corner case
that stewards dont usually punish. And done by Verstappen. When he is being
chased by another driver, near a turn, he sells a dummy. Pretending to go one
way (slight change) and then suddenly goes another catching the chasing driver
off guard and unable to pass having to break suddenly. I dont know why this
isnt illegal, cos it has caused several accidents over the years, predictably

